
Meet the new front page of the internet:fresh,open and personalized in your way - prisvo
https://www.prisvo.com/+runners
======
mokane99
Sign up? I think not.

------
joesmo
WTF is this and why should I sign up if the site doesn't tell me anything
about itself?

~~~
prisvo
Is not WTF. We are trying to improve.

